# Eingabemaske für News (ohne dass er HTML-Schreiben muss)



## JohnDoe (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Seite einen News-Bereich einführen.
Bisher war es so, dass das einfach Textfelder waren, welche in eine DB übertragen wurden.
Der Nachteil dabei ist natürlich, dass der Verfasser HtmL-Tags eingeben muss, um zum Beispiel einen Zeilenumbruch zu realisieren.

Aber es muss doch auch eine Möglichkeit geben, dass das ein Textfeld ist, bei dem die Informationen erhalten bleiben. So, dass er nur den Text schreiben muss wie z.b. im Notepad.

Wäre gut, wenn es dafür eine Lösung gibt. Danke im voraus...


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten: Entweder, der Text wird als präformatierter Text behandelt (mittels pre-Element bzw. entsprechenden CSS-Eigenschaften) oder serverseitig entsprechend mit HTML-Tags formatiert.
Ich persönlich würde eindeutig die letzte Variante vorziehen.


----------



## JohnDoe (16. Juni 2005)

Gibt es da schon vorgefertigte Beispiele. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der Code dazu aussehen soll.

Hier im Forum und in jedem anderen geht das ja auch...


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2005)

Ich persönlich empfehle dir die autop-Funktion von Matthew Mullenweg. Mit der PHP-eigenen Funktion nl2br-wäre zwar ein ähnliches Ergebnis möglich, allerdings ist dies völlig unsemantisch, da die Zeilenumbruch-Steuerzeichen lediglich mit dem sinnfreien br-HTML-Tag ergänzt werden.


----------



## hpvw (16. Juni 2005)

Gerade gestern erst habe ich hier im Forum folgenden Link gefunden:
http://www.fckeditor.net/
Das könnte genau das sein, was Du suchst.


----------

